# USB flash disk error.



## Derek12 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
I have noticed that when I connect a USB disk brand ADL four repeated errors appear in Even Viewer of Windows 7. The error is
*The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.*
*The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR5.*
But the disk is fine, it have passed the ScanDisk, I have formatted it and the error appears, however it works correctly when I transfer files to and from the disk
Many thanks


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2010)

Are you sure you are looking at the correct drive? I have gotten those errors on DVD-RAM drives when they have a dirty disk.

Or perhaps a flaky driver is causing the issue while it is identifying the USB device.


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Are you sure you are looking at the correct drive? I have gotten those errors on DVD-RAM drives when they have a dirty disk.
> 
> Or perhaps a flaky driver is causing the issue while it is identifying the USB device.


Hi
Yes because it appears immediately when I plug the USB disk everytime, at first I though it was the system hard disk.
What is strange; in WinXP none errors appear in the Event Viewer, only appears in Win7, maybe it's a Windows7 issue?
Many thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2010)

it says CONTROLLER error, not disk error.

The problems with the USB controller, possibly drivers.


----------



## Derek12 (Jan 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it says CONTROLLER error, not disk error.
> 
> The problems with the USB controller, possibly drivers.


Hi.
Hmm happens only with that disk, with the rest none errors so I don't think it's a USB Controller fault. I have the lñatest drivers installed...
Many thanks


----------



## buffy (Jan 18, 2010)

Have a look at this error on an XP machine, it might have some relevance to your problem.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925196

If you locate the reg ket and delete it, it may then recreate the key with out an corruptions.


----------

